# Wife brings it up, surprised I desperately want out



## smalltownearl (Apr 24, 2012)

Our slow simmer came to a boil and my wife suggested perhaps we needed counseling. From the conversation she made it clear that she wasn't happy going on as things were. I'm not either, but I think we guys are willing to muddle along forever.

I was upset, but after a while a couple of things surprised me. First, I found that I have this little well of hard feelings that I have pushed under the rug for years. I'm not gong to bring it out now. Second, I found myself relieved at the thought of at least being separated. I mean really relieved.

We have kids, so this is a worry, but I just want to have this relationship thing behind me. Is this common?

First post, BTW


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Small,

It would be more helpful if you could provide additional information about your marriage and your spouse (as well as yourself).

How long married, your ages and the issues that brought you to this point would be great to get you some constructive feed back


----------



## soconfused1984 (Apr 19, 2012)

trust me i totally understand you but in order for my marriage to work alittle better, i had take all my feelings out!! even if i didn't want to..i've never been the kind of showing and talking about my feelings and emotions so for my son i had to do it and trust me i felt ALOT better!!!! my husband had no idea i felt that way and it helped us work out many problems, i thought i just wanted out at somepoint and felt relieved like you said about being seprated but the fact was that i felt relieved just to think i didn't have to talk about my feelings, so i got over it and just talked to him that was it... =) hope you get better advice and i would really encourage you to go to MC if she is suggesting that is because she cares about you and the marriage! it's never too late =)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You have never been through a divorce and you are being a bit reckless I think. Believe me brother, if you think separating and getting a divorce wiil be a relief, you have a jarring surprise in store for you. 

Divorce is pure hell. 

You better think this through, again and again before you go that route. Try marriage counseling. Get a good counselor and give it a few more months before you pull the trigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

